# A Little Face Lift



## derek054 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well since I can get a new boat right now I decided to just repaint my boat so it looks new. Cut my own stencils out and spent all weekend prepping and painting it. It has turned out just the way I want. Got the outside completely done and just like the black and the inside will be finished. I understand now why people charge $600 for a paint job. Base colors are easy and goes down no problem the stencil is what makes it so tedious. Now im just waiting on my gtr25 to get here.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 9, 2015)

Very professional look. I would pay for that paint job!!!


----------



## derek054 (Mar 9, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Very professional look. I would pay for that paint job!!!



Thank you. Ive wanted a paint job like this for awhile just didn't want to have to pay full price. I prolly got $150 in the paint not counting my time.


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

Sweet .... When can I drop mine off !!!


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 9, 2015)

Man that thing turned out nice. Very clean job. i love the look of those Crawdad hulls.


----------



## derek054 (Mar 9, 2015)

flatsmaster said:


> Sweet .... When can I drop mine off !!!



Ha. I think this maybe the last boat I do paint! I don't know which was worse prep work or the stenciling. I'm not one to have patience and this project definitely pushed the limits.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 9, 2015)

What kind of paint did you use for the base?


----------



## derek054 (Mar 9, 2015)

Blindside said:


> What kind of paint did you use for the base?



I used Kem-400 paint  Cobblestone is the base color


----------



## derek054 (Mar 9, 2015)

S.Tanner said:


> Man that thing turned out nice. Very clean job. i love the look of those Crawdad hulls.



Thanks. I like the look of them too just wished it was a true slick bottom. My next boat will be a true mud hull.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 9, 2015)

Im not gonna put a picture up of my finished product now ahahhaha, that turned out nice! I know about the prep work, Im goin overkill, but its fun at the same time. samll doses.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 9, 2015)

N I C E !!!!    N I C E !!!!    N I C E !!!!


----------



## derek054 (Mar 10, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Im not gonna put a picture up of my finished product now ahahhaha, that turned out nice! I know about the prep work, Im goin overkill, but its fun at the same time. samll doses.



I just seen your boat build thread. Man you have done some work. You have completely turn that boat around. It is looking great. Be sure to post more pics of when you get that thing done. Are you going to camo it or leave it a solid color?


----------



## S.Tanner (Mar 10, 2015)

derek054 said:


> Thanks. I like the look of them too just wished it was a true slick bottom. My next boat will be a true mud hull.



Yeah they are tough little boats. I had a 1542 for a while. Very simple layout which is nice. I've also got the bug for a mud hull but my gator trax is going to have to wait for now lol.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 10, 2015)

Good job


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 11, 2015)

Really good job!!!!! I like it


----------



## derek054 (Mar 11, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> Really good job!!!!! I like it



thanks


----------



## derek054 (Mar 11, 2015)

If anybody is going to buy black spray paint this is by far the best I have found. Krylon pro professional all surface enamal. Sherwin Williams has it for around $6 or so for a 15oz can. I used the other krylon camo black($7 12 oz.) and its ok. Also tried the rustolum camo black ($4 12oz.) and it has too much of a over spray look I hated it.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 11, 2015)

When is your GTR supposed to be in?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 11, 2015)

derek054 said:


> I just seen your boat build thread. Man you have done some work. You have completely turn that boat around. It is looking great. Be sure to post more pics of when you get that thing done. Are you going to camo it or leave it a solid color?



It will be solid for awhile. I should be moving before next season, So im gonna wait on the pattern till I find out where ill be.


----------



## derek054 (Mar 11, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> When is your GTR supposed to be in?



suppose to be her by the end of this month


----------



## Hunteradams (Mar 11, 2015)

camo is camo in my opinion. I can hide a pink boat with a good blind. Most good blinds go from the water to over your head and bow to motor. I think it looks good but does more for the person. I normaly hunt outside of my boat. I own one short sleave camo shirt one camo hunting jacket, and no Camo pants. In the past three years i have hunted from my boat maybe 10 times at most. Its easier to hide a person than a boat and people. I usually end up hunting out of a black hoodie or a dark color long sleave shirt.


----------



## Headsortails (Mar 11, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 11, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> camo is camo in my opinion. I can hide a pink boat with a good blind. Most good blinds go from the water to over your head and bow to motor. I think it looks good but does more for the person. I normaly hunt outside of my boat. I own one short sleave camo shirt one camo hunting jacket, and no Camo pants. In the past three years i have hunted from my boat maybe 10 times at most. Its easier to hide a person than a boat and people. I usually end up hunting out of a black hoodie or a dark color long sleave shirt.




Everything you said is true there. Its all preference.


----------



## Woadie (Mar 11, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 12, 2015)

Thats a fine paint job!  Very nice.


----------



## derek054 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well I finished up my boat Saturday. Man I am glad this thing is done.


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 16, 2015)

looks great! What kind of light bar is that?


----------



## derek054 (Mar 16, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> looks great! What kind of light bar is that?



12" cheap ebay special! I think it was around $60. It lasted me 2 seasons and now 3 led have went out but the rest of the lights still work. It has been worth it. I have ran that light into trees and it still will work. Having those 3 out doesnt really make a difference but just knowing they are out bugs me. Maybe will replace it before season.


----------



## josephcedwards (Mar 16, 2015)

Well... I guess you can put lipstick on a pig and make it look pretty.


----------



## derek054 (Mar 16, 2015)

josephcedwards said:


> Well... I guess you can put lipstick on a pig and make it look pretty.


----------

